# Able sisers open for visit :) !



## Chouchou (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

I have able sisters and nooks cranny and I'm open for visitors. 

Dodo code: JW385


A gift would be nice but not needed . My native fruit is apples so you can sell your fruits if you have another native fruit. 


Please don't pick flowers!


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 24, 2020)

Wait for meeeeeeeee


----------



## Corndoggy (Mar 24, 2020)

hi if ur still open i would love to come

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks so much for letting me visit, i bought leggings and shoes to complete my sunflower outfit <3


----------



## Chouchou (Mar 24, 2020)

Closed for the moment but let me know if you want to visit. As long as i'm online here i can open


----------



## Cory (Mar 24, 2020)

Chouchou said:


> Closed for the moment but let me know if you want to visit. As long as i'm online here i can open



id like to visit


----------



## mayorhyuna (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi could I visit? I could leave some peaches for you!


----------



## Chouchou (Mar 24, 2020)

I'll open in 5 minutes  I'll post the new dodo code here

- - - Post Merge - - -

NEW dodo code is : 1TCHB


----------



## Rosie Moon (Mar 24, 2020)

I’d like to come please if you’re still open! <3


----------



## Chouchou (Mar 24, 2020)

Closed again for a moment


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 24, 2020)

I’d love to come visit when you’re reopen!


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 24, 2020)

I'll also visit when you reopen


----------



## RandomSanity (Mar 24, 2020)

I'd love to visit and sell some oranges too if you're reopening!


----------



## twistinfate (Mar 24, 2020)

When you reopen I'd love to visit!


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 24, 2020)

Chouchou said:


> Closed again for a moment



can I come when u return?!


----------



## Chouchou (Mar 24, 2020)

I'll open again in 15 minutes


----------



## kayleee (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi, if you reopen again I’d love to come shop!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 24, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## karleraven (Mar 24, 2020)

Would love to come if you reopen


----------



## Allytria (Mar 24, 2020)

I'd like to stop by when you reopen if that's okay! =)


----------



## MilezX (Mar 24, 2020)

Hope you don't mind me paying a visit when you're available again!


----------



## plastic_martyr (Mar 24, 2020)

D like to visit too. Ive been playing since launch no time travel and id love to see new places for inspiration.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi Chouchou! I sent you a VM. I have your Rover poster ready in my inventory. I'd like to come and drop it off today  Thank you!


----------



## Rosebaygal (Mar 25, 2020)

Would love to visit when you open again


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 25, 2020)

^^ I'd appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd like to visit when you're open again! Please VM me when possible? <3


----------

